# Black Squirrel  (Photo's added)



## J HESTER (Jan 14, 2011)

Yesterday i was coming down Hwy 53 and  found a black squirrel that had been ran over. I have never seen a Grey (Black) squirrel before. I looked on Google and they are common up north.Just wondering if any one has ever seen one around here?


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 14, 2011)

gadston al. is full of them


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe Highlands, NC has a black squirrel festival every year. The road from Franklin to Highlands is the only place I've ever seen one.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jan 14, 2011)

My dad killed a solid black fox squirrel in the 80's.  He had it mounted.  I saw my first live one this past week in a friends pine trees.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 14, 2011)

Kvillehunter said:


> My dad killed a solid black fox squirrel in the 80's.  He had it mounted.  I saw my first live one this past week in a friends pine trees.



I have seen blac Fox Squirrels before...but this is the size of a grey squirrel.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jan 14, 2011)

J HESTER said:


> I have seen blac Fox Squirrels before...but this is the size of a grey squirrel.



Gotcha


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 14, 2011)

I've never seen one. I've never even heard of one around N GA.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 14, 2011)

I have seen one Grey (Black) squirrel in the North Florida pine stands.

I have seen a few all black fox squirrels.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 14, 2011)

The only solid black squirrels I have seen were small fox squirrels. They are relatively rare in my experience (as compared to the reddish brown ones).  The bigger fox squirrels here are normally gray with the "black mask".  Does anybody have a picture they could post of a solid black grey squirrel?  That even sounds contradictory - LOL!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 14, 2011)

I aint ever seen one..You not get a picture of it? Might be a baby fox squirrel...Maybe the dawson forest restocking didnt fail!!


----------



## Branko (Jan 14, 2011)

Ive killed two


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 14, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint ever seen one..You not get a picture of it? Might be a baby fox squirrel...Maybe the dawson forest restocking didnt fail!!



I will take a picture tomorrow.I kept it and put it in the freezer.


----------



## TRKbeagles (Jan 14, 2011)

one of the places i deer hunt has a small family of them. there are the same size as the standard grey squirrel, just black. dont know how many is there,but i know there is at least 3 living there amungst the grey squirrels because the guy i hunt with was watchin 2 at the same time i was watchin 1 300yds apart. beautiful animal.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 14, 2011)

There are black grey squirrels. I haven't seen one in GA but saw them allover the place one year on vacation in PA. Pretty neat looking.


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are some pic's.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2011)

Dang..Looks like a black grey squirrel to me! You having it mounted?


----------



## J HESTER (Jan 15, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Dang..Looks like a black grey squirrel to me! You having it mounted?



I know it's crazy..I am going Monday to the check in station and see what they have to say.I was kinda hoping it was a young fox squirrel.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2011)

Id take to the DNR headquarters off 53 in Gainsville..They will come closer to knowing..


----------



## hunter_58 (Jan 15, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Id take to the DNR headquarters off 53 in Gainsville..They will come closer to knowing..



yep !!!


----------



## wtailchaser (Jan 15, 2011)

It looks like a incredibly rare color phase of grey squirrel.  Let us know what they say.  That squirrel is really cool.


----------



## Marshall R (Jan 15, 2011)

I shot this one last year and got it back from taxidermist about a month ago.  

It is a fox squirrel that is medium sized.  

I haven't seen many solid black ones either, so I got this one mounted.  He has a white streak on his nose and white ear tips.  You can see some brown in his coat, but it is mostly black.   

Marshall


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jan 15, 2011)

J Hester:  That looks like a Grey to me!  Never seen one that color before in 48 years!


----------



## Resica (Jan 15, 2011)

Like you said, there are black squirrels up north. I've seen several up here in Pa. There are pockets of them here and there. I've also seen several albino grey squirrels over in Ohio.


----------

